# Spiegel Oberfläche ohne Spiegelung?



## grafika (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich muß zur Ansicht eine Spiegelfolie (matt und glänzend) in PSD simulieren (wird später im Druck Spiegelfolie sein). Allerdings soll Sie keine Spiegelung enthalten .... confused: ) .... die tutorials für chrom oder Spiegel in dem Forum helfen mir nicht wirklich weiter, da ich einfach nur eine Fläche brauche, die wie ein Spiegel aussieht. Ich kann mir das gar nicht so richtig vorstellen. Hat hier jemand eine Idee? Schon mal vielen Dank!
Gruß grafika


----------



## Clubkatze (25. Juli 2005)

Mach n´Foto von nem´Spiegel und wurschtel dann n bißchen mit Photoshop rum...


----------



## Frapet (25. Juli 2005)

Entschuldigung wenn ich jetz was falsch verstanden hab, aber wie willst du (kann man) einen Spiegel ohne SPIEGELung erstellen? Ein Spiegel hat ja eigentlich an sich das er was spiegelt... Deshalb wird ein Foto von einem Spiegel auch wenig bringen wenn es ein leerer Spiegel sein soll. Und ein "leerer" Spiegel ist ja eigentlich nur eine einfärbige Fläche.
Probier halt mal was mit dem Verlauf "Silber" (ich glaub der heißt irgendwie so, is bei den vorgegeben Verläufen unter "Metall" zu finden).
Also meiner Meinung nach KANN man das (jedenfalls mit unserer heutigen Technik) nicht machen, vielleicht mal in 100 Jahren wenn man die "Farbe" von einem Spiegel darstellen kann...


----------



## Duddle (25. Juli 2005)

Ich würde dir zu angedeuteten Lichtwannen raten. Irgendwas muss reflektiert werden und am neutralsten ist da wohl weißes Licht.

Ein schlechtes Beispiel hab ich mal in den Anhang gebracht. Gut umgesetzt könnte es vielleicht deinen Wünschen entsprechen.



Duddle


----------



## extracuriosity (25. Juli 2005)

Mal ne Frage:
Wenn im Wald ein Baum umfällt und niemand ist da, der es hört, gibt´s dann überhaupt ein Geräusch?


----------



## BaLaYaR (26. Juli 2005)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage:
> Wenn im Wald ein Baum umfällt und niemand ist da, der es hört, gibt´s dann überhaupt ein Geräusch?



Ja es gibt ein Geräusch, nur kann es keiner hören da keiner Anwesend ist ;p Würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten


----------



## blendy (26. Juli 2005)

Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde dir zu angedeuteten Lichtwannen raten. Irgendwas muss reflektiert werden und am neutralsten ist da wohl weißes Licht.
> 
> Ein schlechtes Beispiel hab ich mal in den Anhang gebracht. Gut umgesetzt könnte es vielleicht deinen Wünschen entsprechen.
> 
> Duddle



Also, da dran ist nichts mehr mit "umsetzen" :-(

Ich musste mal ne Reihe von Spiegeln fotografieren, es kam nur auf die Rahmen an und da nahm ich einfach nen hellfrauen Vorhangstoff, der sich im Spiegel natürlich spiegelte.
Da er sich aber auserhalb der Schärfentiefe befand, ergab sich ne schöne von hell nach dunkel verlaufende Fläche. In Photoshop eine der leichtesten Übungen. Nimm etwas blau dazu und schön im 45 Gradwinkel, noch nen wechen, schmalen Streifen weiss drüberweg und fertig ist das "Spiegelbild"


----------



## Gwave (31. Juli 2005)

Ich würde auch forschlagen eien Spiegel zu Fotografieren. So hast du mal ein reales Ergebniss. Für alle Anpassungen hilft dir dan PS bestimmt weiter..


----------

